# Whats the best wormer to use for Lungworm?



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all,
I am looking to worm my goats for lungworm, I have a cough going around the herd and I had a dog die a couple of years ago and he didn't die from lungworms , but he did have lungworms, so I believe its in my soil.
So I am due to worm them anyway and would like to use a wormer that will get the lungworms too.
Thanks for the help


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivomec plus repeat in 10 - 14 days


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Regular Ivermectin will get them too.  And it's much cheaper than Ivomec plus.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Also, FYI Ivomec Plus has a milk withdrawal of 20 days according to FARAD.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I use only plus - just cause it is only a couple dollars more when I buy it and it has the extra in it for liver flukes... but I have never done the milk withdrawl as ivomectins are used in humans daily - not sure - but I feel comfy, personally, with it - LOL! But I am a little weird --- could it be ... LOL!


----------

